# [BETA] SonicDNS - US DNS Unblocking Service



## nunim (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello fellow VPSboarders!

I'm sure you're all familiar with the DNS unblocking services such as UnBlock-US, Unotelly, Tunlr, etc..  Well I've recently moved to Canada and am missing my great US online content, I also didn't think it worth paying $5 a month for so I've decided to create my own service.  I'm looking for some interested testers, if all works well and it is stable I would like to provide this service free to our VPSBoard comrades. 

If you are interested in testing this service please send me a PM or post in the thread and I will let you know what information I require from you. 

Currently Working:

Netflix!

Hulu

Spotify

NBC

ABC

Pandora

Not Working:

Fox

SouthPark Studios

This is the very start of this project so in the next few weeks ideally all the major streaming services will be supported.


----------



## Echelon (Sep 23, 2013)

I'd most certainly note that I'd be interested in taking a peek at it and testing it, but that being said, there's that grey area of trust that one generally looks for in a provider who is going to inevitably be handling man-in-the-middle for their transactions with these services.


----------



## johnlth93 (Sep 23, 2013)

Not really interest personally, but good luck bro. Market wise seem to be fine as i believe it's not such a saturated market just yet.


----------



## nunim (Sep 23, 2013)

Echelon said:


> I'd most certainly note that I'd be interested in taking a peek at it and testing it, but that being said, there's that grey area of trust that one generally looks for in a provider who is going to inevitably be handling man-in-the-middle for their transactions with these services.


Well if you're using it on a PC or Android device you can always just set host records for the domains you want to spoof and the rest may go through your regular DNS servers, another alternative is DNS masq running on your dd-wrt/tomato router.


----------



## Jade (Sep 23, 2013)

I'd be interested in looking into it too


----------

